# Futurama: Bender's Big Score



## DDDorian (Dec 3, 2007)

It's out in America, and isn't that hard to find for the rest of us, and it is just as good as anythign that's come before, it's as if it was never cancelled.

Apparently what's happening is they originally planned to release four movies, then signed a deal with Comedy Central for a new series, which will be made up of the four movies edited and padded out into sixteen episodes... which means the movies and the series will be pretty similar, which kinda sucks, but I'm not one to look a gift horse in the mouth. Excelsior!


----------



## BigM555 (Dec 3, 2007)

I was gonna say thanks but instead.......


BITE MY SHINY METAL ASS!


----------



## Leon (Dec 3, 2007)

so, the movies are out, AND the series is still going to be made? what source are you drawing from?


----------



## sakeido (Dec 3, 2007)

Leon it's all over the place  search Futurama the number 1 fan site has a bunch about it. My copy of Bender's Big Score should be getting in either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Leon (Dec 3, 2007)

i suppose not having a TV lends me in the dark sometimes


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 3, 2007)

new Futurama = win


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 3, 2007)

benders big score pwns
futurama pwns
zoidberg pwns

"i thought you were happy, your tail is wagging"


----------



## sakeido (Dec 3, 2007)

I just finished watching it, it was hilarious!! 

"so what he's got a little ink? Big whoop"


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 5, 2007)

Watching it now.


----------



## Decipher (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome movie/episode!! Futurama has not dissapointed!! 

"What in Satan's glorious name is going on here??!!??"


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 5, 2007)

Was I the only one dissapointed?

I'm a huge Futurama fan, but honestly, I was left cold by this one. I don't know, I just didn't find it anywhere near as funny as the series...


----------



## sakeido (Dec 5, 2007)

That sucks man! Going in, I was really worried I was going to be disappointed, but I was pleasantly surprised. It was a little contrived at times, but for the most part, I thought it was really good.


----------



## CoachZ (Dec 5, 2007)

sakeido said:


> That sucks man! Going in, I was really worried I was going to be disappointed, but I was pleasantly surprised. It was a little contrived at times, but for the most part, I thought it was really good.



+1. I felt that it was lagging at some parts but it was overall highly enjoyable.


----------



## Tymon (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah I'm reading mixed reactions all over, but I loved it!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Dec 12, 2007)

awesome!!!!

I hadn't heard about this, can't wait to watch it. I love futurama!!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 16, 2007)

I gotta get this. Futurama is one my favorite cartoons ever.


----------

